# ABS system light stays on when driving



## paulames (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi, Can anyone help me when driving my nissan 200sx the abs light stays on constantly, the garage say the part i need will cost a £1000.00. Is there a way of legally removing the abs to pass an MOT or would I have to fix the problem?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

if you want to get rid of the light, remove the ABS fuse from the fuse panel, located in the engine compartment


----------



## Bossx (Jul 28, 2004)

Exalta said:


> if you want to get rid of the light, remove the ABS fuse from the fuse panel, located in the engine compartment


sorry, this thread is close to dying, but the same happens with my 2001 sentra. ABS light comes on at odd times, we've taken it in to be checked twice and technicians cannot find anything wrong. I'll take a look at the fuse, hopefully thats an easy fix. if not, can i take apart the dash and remove the light? .. <offtopic>same thing happens with my Check Engine light, we have a reader and we know its the Oxygen sensor (bought new headers, had to put in a new bung for the sensor, engine light comes on every time now )


----------



## Larry2010 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Abs light*

Hi, i found where is the problem and its your sensor near the brake of each wheel you must use a hammer and bang (knock) the sensor of each wheel just a little not to hard and see what happening after each wheel. I think its the position of the sensor move every 3 or 6 month and need to be replace because of the dirt in the break.

This work for my nissan altima 2004 perfectly at no cost


----------



## primera230 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bossx said:


> can i take apart the dash and remove the light?
> 
> i did that on my primera to get it through the mot.


----------



## Larry2010 (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont know if take off the light from the dash is easy but i suggest you put a black tape on the light in your dash so you will not see the light anymore.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

It probably is the wheel sensor. 

Usually they are attached to the wheel hub so it's at least a few hundred to replace both the front hubs. There are usually only sensors on the two front wheels.


----------

